# Omnisphere: How to turn off pad?



## Hangdog Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm using a stock Omnisphere preset called Purdy Chaos, but I'm using Layer A only.

It seems to consist of a synth sound with a definite attack, and also a pad.

I'd like to be able to turn off the pad at some point.

How can I do this? I just need to know the actual control (on/off for the pad) within the preset. I don't need instructions re MIDI learn/automation or anything like that.

Please forgive my noobiness. Thanks.


----------



## Hangdog Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

I guess I need to amend this to say that I'd like to be able to record the synth attack sound separately from the pad, so I actually need to know how to turn off both of them.


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 21, 2019)

Assuming you don't want the arp/sequence, turn that off first.

Then, on the Layer A page, go to your AMP Envelope and turn down the sustain (S)... now you'll only get the attack/decay portion.


----------



## Hangdog Cat (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, that was it. Thank you.

Not quite the way I thought it would work, but it makes sense, and hey I learned something.


----------

